# Organiser ses photos sur iPad 2



## Fabinou_ (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je compte me servir de mon iPad en autonomie complète, c'est à dire sans jamais plus avoir besoin d'un PC.

Je constate que le défi est difficile du fait des restrictions assez hallucinantes sous iOS... Bref passons...

J'ai transféré mes photos de mon PC à mon iPad en ayant pris soin de les ranger par dossier. Jusqu'ici aucun problème, j'ai retrouvé mes dossier de photos correctements ranger dans l'application Photos de l'iPad. 

Cependant j'ai un problème : 

J'aurais souhaité ranger les photos de mon iPad c'est à dire celles qui sont dans le dossier "pellicule" afin de les mettre dans les dossiers correspondant ou j'ai déjà des photos (dossier amis, famille etc)

J'ai bien l'impression que cette fonction basique est impossible à réaliser.
Si vous avez des solutions je suis preneur !


----------



## ciradis (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

 Drop-box ou Hubic peut vous dépanner .

Cordialement


----------



## ciradis (22 Janvier 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> C'est sympa d'essayer de nous aider, mais pourrais-tu développer un peu, nous dire comment, parce que là c'est un peu sec. De plus, je suppose que tu veux nous dire que Dropbox et Hubic nous permettraient de stocker nos photos dans le cloud gratuitement, etc. Mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite, pour Fabinou_ je ne sais pas, mais moi je veux utiliser normalement Photos livré avec l'iPad, qui doit être plus conviviale. De plus, ces deux applications ne gèrent pas le Flux de photos (qui permet de se passer d'iTunes), or mon iPhone est mon seul APN.



 je me doutais , voilà pourquoi j'ai pas développé  , si j'ai bien compris , tu cherche une application qui classe les photos et gère aussi la pellicule , à ma connaissance aucune application n'a accès aux fichier , Apple nous réserve des surprises , peut etre dans un futur proche.

 Cordialement


----------

